# Anyone bought anything from...........



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

ALPHASLOTS on ebay??? I have purchased 2 bodies from him at different times and let's just say they don't exactly line up with the chassis. Anyone else notice this??


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

*alfaslot*

I've bought several bodies from him. You have to make some chassis adjustments though. It's kinda the opposite of the fray style bodies. He does make some very interesting resins.


----------



## alfaslot1 (May 27, 2005)

*win43*

Hi win43 some of my bodies work a little better with johnny lightning/auto world chassis,they are slightly longer,some are better with aurora thunderjet chassis,the difference can be fixed by opening the rear wheelwell slightly at the front or back.i remembered the laguna being an issue during the summer,you left me possitive feedback but said you would not buy from me again,i appreciate the feedback and communication.the lancia you bought recently is set up for a j.l. chassis,sorry if that wasnt stated in the auction,it will be from this point.i included the m.e.v. lotus europa body to make up for the laguna body that wasnt right,i meant to send you another laguna body but was in the middle of a move an it got forgoten about,sorry for that.from posts ive read of yours in the past you seem like a good guy,i would like you to be happy with your purchase,if you would like to send it back i would issue a full refund of your payment.alfaslot


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Man-oh-man, from what I just read, *I* would buy from this caster! :thumbsup:

Many Ebay sellers should take notes and could learn a lesson here, yeah?
Thanks for being "one of the good ones!"


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

In my limited experience Alfaslot is a good person to deal with. I would certainly buy from him again.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I've bought a few bodies from him as well, I didn't love all of them, but he's a decent guy... as his response proved. I would buy from him again too.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I was planning on not buying anthing for a while, but now I feel like I should buy something from Alfaslots now.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Alphaslots,
I am glad you posted here. Thanks for the offer to refund money, but i will open the wheelwells. I hope you don't think I was trying to bad mouth you. I was just curious as to what others thought. I like your bodies (some very interesting castings) and I thank you for the free one. I respect what these guys say on here. So, if they are going to buy from you, I will continue to buy occasionionally also. Like it was pointed out....MORE EBAYERS SHOULD BE LIKE YOU.
Thanks,
Jerry(win43)


----------



## alfaslot1 (May 27, 2005)

Jerry,no worries at all.I need buyers feedback to keep from getting complacent or lazy,Ive cast alot of bodies over the last couple years,i have had a few complaints and have tried to make things right in those cases.i recently bought gg32's molds which are two piece molds,so any of the castings i sell from them will have resin screwposts cast with the body and will be listed with that information in the description.one final note i have been lurking on this board for a couple years now with only a few postings,i greatly enjoy most of the postings from everyone on here now and in the past,i just have a hard time posting,i dont want it to seem like i am pimping my product.
thanks for the positive postings, greg


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

alfaslot1 said:


> ,i just have a hard time posting,i dont want it to seem like i am pimping my product.
> thanks for the positive postings, greg



No Worries Greg, you wouldn't be the first to stand under the street light here lol.. 


Dave :wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*C'mon Greg!*



alfaslot1 said:


> ...........one final note i have been lurking on this board for a couple years now with only a few postings,i greatly enjoy most of the postings from everyone on here now and in the past,i just have a hard time posting,i dont want it to seem like i am pimping my product.
> thanks for the positive postings, greg


 :thumbsup: Pimp schmimp! Get in the game. We need fresh meat.  If you really feel the need, post your wares in the appropriate heading like everbody else. Thats what it's there for. Seriously this board is nuthin' but fun. BH


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Its all about pimping.............lol............but Greg, wouldn't you want to sell to guys here and save the fleabay fees??? and paypal fees??? hmmmmm
I done it, and never thought of it as pimping.


----------



## alfaslot1 (May 27, 2005)

sethndaddy said:


> Its all about pimping.............lol............but Greg, wouldn't you want to sell to guys here and save the fleabay fees??? and paypal fees??? hmmmmm
> I done it, and never thought of it as pimping.


 I would be happy to sell to the guys on here also,i just need to figure out how to load pictures that aren't to large for the thread.i successfully loaded a few in my gallery.
alfaslot1


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

sethndaddy said:


> Its all about pimping.............lol............but Greg, wouldn't you want to sell to guys here and save the fleabay fees??? and paypal fees??? hmmmmm
> I done it, and never thought of it as pimping.


Its all about spreading the joy! I agree with Ed,screw the Ebay fees.
DRAGjet


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

:thumbsup: Alfaslot,I put up more t-jet gearplates with arms on Epay,let me know if you need some.
DRAGjet
859-356-1566 anytime


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

ALFASLOT1 you have a pm
hojoe


----------



## elcamino (Jan 16, 2002)

Hey alfaslot, Did you at one time have a '59 Chevy Sedan Delivery casting? Will You be casting any more? I missed that one and have been kicking myself ever since. Glen


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Alfaslot1 do you have a web site? could you sent pic to me? fcb :wave:


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

alfaslot1 said:


> Jerry,no worries at all.I need buyers feedback to keep from getting complacent or lazy,Ive cast alot of bodies over the last couple years,i have had a few complaints and have tried to make things right in those cases.i recently bought gg32's molds which are two piece molds,so any of the castings i sell from them will have resin screwposts cast with the body and will be listed with that information in the description.one final note i have been lurking on this board for a couple years now with only a few postings,i greatly enjoy most of the postings from everyone on here now and in the past,i just have a hard time posting,i dont want it to seem like i am pimping my product.
> thanks for the positive postings, greg


tail lights fade? that's who I sold all my old 2 parts molds to? stirlingmoss aka gg32
that was greg talking to win43.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Stirlingmoss how funny he posted that pal!!!!! We were just talking about your molds!!!!

BTW dude, great meeting you today ✌✌&#55356;&#57211;&#55356;&#57211;

Love putting a face with the name!!!


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

greg gipe makes some really cool resin bodys !!
I have a bunch of them . I have been buying them for years


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

60chevyjim said:


> greg gipe makes some really cool resin bodys !!
> I have a bunch of them . I have been buying them for years


Ditto here too, Greg's helped Me w/ casting most of my Movie/TV cars.
when I was doing Ebay as :"Bubba's Slot Car Emporium"....

(Still need to get some more..) :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/taillights_...TRK:MEFSXS:MESOI&_trksid=p2053788.m1543.l2654

this is Greg's Ebay-Site....


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

alfaslot1 said:


> I would be happy to sell to the guys on here also,i just need to figure out how to load pictures that aren't to large for the thread.i successfully loaded a few in my gallery.
> alfaslot1


Set up a free photobucket account. Works well and the photos are large.

Charlie


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

60chevyjim said:


> greg gipe makes some really cool resin bodys !!
> I have a bunch of them . I have been buying them for years


word!


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

It is better to post pictures that are not too large, you can use editing software to reduce the size of your pictures or possibly change your camera settings to save smaller pictures. Most cameras come with editing software and I imagine that there are smartphone apps for that as well. I do not usually post pictures that are more than 1000 pixels wide. If you are using Windows there is a program called Paint buried someplace and that can be used to resize pictures. Some slot BBs do allow you to upload pictures and will automaticly resize them if they are too big, but that will usually degrade the image quality.
I put my pictures on Photobucket, then link them here. Here is the procedure that I use for that: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BzLR42NthGeCYWF4NFBPdmxqTEE


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Rich Dumas said:


> It is better to post pictures that are not too large, you can use editing software to reduce the size of your pictures or possibly change your camera settings to save smaller pictures. Most cameras come with editing software and I imagine that there are smartphone apps for that as well. I do not usually post pictures that are more than 1000 pixels wide. If you are using Windows there is a program called Paint buried someplace and that can be used to resize pictures. Some slot BBs do allow you to upload pictures and will automaticly resize them if they are too big, but that will usually degrade the image quality.
> I put my pictures on Photobucket, then link them here. Here is the procedure that I use for that: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BzLR42NthGeCYWF4NFBPdmxqTEE


I use windows paint to easily reduce my pictures. I take high res pictures then cut out what I don't want. Next I reduce to 30, 40 , 50 percent, or whatever is appropriate to get them to a size that looks good, and fits easily on most people's computer screens.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> Ditto here too, Greg's helped Me w/ casting most of my Movie/TV cars.
> when I was doing Ebay as :"Bubba's Slot Car Emporium"....
> 
> (Still need to get some more..) :thumbsup:
> ...


bumpity-bump


----------

